# Punk Guitarist looking for band/band members



## Sykonatiac (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm 17 years old, male and a guitarist, I live in Wolfville,and unfortunately have no transportation(other than my feet and a bicycle). I'm interested in starting a 4 piece punk band. Drums, bass,guitar(me) and a singer.

My equipment list is pretty shitty at the moment, but I can upgrade it(or borrow some) fairly quickly, I'm saving up for a 30 watt Marshall amp and an effects pedal(not sure what kind), I should be able to get those either then end of this month or early next month.

So, if you play drums, bass, or are a singer and live nearby(or would not mind driving me to and from our jams(I live in a little tiny house with 7 other people, no room at all for jamming)) then pm me(or post here).

C'mon, lemme see your hands!


----------



## nathanandrewmeima (Mar 12, 2006)

*Yo!*

Hey man, 

I know ur thread hear is mad old but what the heck. im 16 play guitar or bass if i have to, have good enough gear and in the middle of gettin better stuff. Only thing is i live in bowmanville, Ontario and dont have a clue were the heck wolfville is so email me back at [email protected] if u live anywhere near me.

PS, u said u have no means of transportation , ill have my liscence in june.


----------

